# Pre-Heresy Rules?



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

Looking to make a Luna Wolves army. Are there any special rules for the Pre-Heresy Chapters?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

nope. pick up the SM codex and pick the traits you think would suit.


----------



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

bleh figured. Probably go for the Space Wolves rules since they are the most alike.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Problem with pre Heresy is that there is less stuff in some respects AKA no chaos, less chapters and more AKA no Black Templars but World Eaters are good guys then there's the Primarchs.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/09/warhammer-30000-age-of-heresy-v2.html


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Bell of Lost souls has an entire codex for Warhammer 30k. Its put together very well. Its a PDF file for download.


----------

